# Royal Ratty Rescue in Lansing, MI?



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure whether this would fit better in the Rats Needing Homes section or here, so I figured I'd put it here because it's not an ad. Feel free to correct me, though.

Emily and I have to give up some of our rats (I have to rehome two; she has to rehome four), and we live in Northern Michigan and in a small town, no less, so local response for rats isn't great. We're looking at possibly surrendering them to a shelter or rescue as a last resort, and the Royal Ratty Rescue down in Lansing looks good, but the phone number we've found for them is no longer in service. Does anybody know of them, and whether or not they're still in business? Are there any other rescues in Northern Michigan, or any other options we could have in terms of organizations we could surrender them to? We're trying to find homes for them personally first, obviously. Emily has to find homes for hers relatively quickly as well, because she's getting surgery done on her nose and won't be able to keep up with seven rats; she's mildly allergic to their urine and can't be around things that make her sneeze. :/ 

Thanks in advance. We appreciate it.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I only know of Huron Valley Rat Rescue in Ypsilanti, MI.

Kaia might know about Royal's whereabouts.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i've never heard of it.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I've never heard of them, HVRR is what I do know about though. Last I checked though they weren't doing any private surrenders though because they are full with rats pulled from shelters. If you want to find a rat rescue, the best place I can think to look would be petfinder. Most rescues use petfinder as a way to show off the animals they have so they can be adopted, if you search it for rats and your zip code the closest one should pop up.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

ya, i get my ratties from breeders or pet-stores.


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

I used to to lots of rat rescuing, and I have a national list of rescuers that's fairly recent. I know who HVRR is... but Royal Rattie Rescue is not on the list I have. 

I found an email address for them:
[email protected]

and a phone number that's supposedly been updated in June of this year
(517) 974-4577.

hrm... wonder if they need a website (hee hee)

-Rozaylia


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Skitza said:


> ya, i get my ratties from breeders or pet-stores.


Skitza, 
why are you posting in this thread?


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, everybody.  I found Royal Ratty Rescue on RMCA, but it was updated three years ago, if I read right.. maybe they were just in business for a small while. I'm not sure. Here's the link: http://www.rmca.org/Rescue/adoption...gory&fromfrommethod=showhtmllist&fromfromid=1

Detroit/Ypsilanti is a bit far to go, sadly, but I found a small animal shelter in Muskegon that might be an option by looking on Petfinder - thanks for the suggestion, worm.  Emily may be going to Michigan Adventures for her 18th birthday this year, so we'd be able to take the rats when we went down there. We might also look into a rescue in Bay City.. link: http://www.rmca.org/Rescue/adoption...gory&fromfrommethod=showhtmllist&fromfromid=1 
Anybody know anything about them? On the site I just linked to, it says they can't take any in, but they can help rehome/reshelter. However, the info may be a little outdated.

Indigo - thanks for all the research! I appreciate it  The phone number is the one we tried and didn't work, unfortunately. However, we haven't tried e-mailing them.

Thanks everybody! I appreciate the suggestions and input  If you have any other advice for rehoming rats, please feel free to lend me your two cents.. anything helps right now.


----------

